# FFxi Via bootcamp connection Issues



## Froggog (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello I am running FFxi on my macbook via bootcamp. The game runs great except for one thing. I have a terrible connection. I'm playing via ethernet on my schools network. I have no problem at all receiving data. I just can barely send it. This manifest itself into terrible lag about 30% that I try to play. Sometimes It isent so bad. My school network guys seem willing to help except when it comes to compromising network security, like opening ports and such. Is there anything at all that I can do to speed it up? or and I stuck with this until I move off campus and get my own connection?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The 1st thing to try to make sure that it is in fact the school's connection is to get your Macbook to some other internet connection and see how it does. Maybe someone you know that lives off campus with internet, or an internet cafe, or a cafe with internet connection. That will tell us for sure if its the connection, or if there is something with your computer.


----------



## Froggog (Feb 2, 2008)

Well it works perfecty on others interenet. So it is for sure not my machine. My schools network runs other online games like wow no problem. Its just haveing a hard time with FFXI.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then the network you are using isn't configured correctly for the game. It may require different ports then other games, or is making some network calls that the network doesn't like. Unfortunately, the network admin is the only one that can fix this.


----------

